# Home-made Impression Pad



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Not my idea, nor something I wrote, so I do not claim it, but seeing as some people do use the Port Lewis Impression Pad, and seeing as some people want one, but not for the money, then here:

The Instructions in English

The instructions with photos, but in German

I posted the German one because its the same as the English one, but has photos, whereas the English does not! So Enjoy.

Again, I do not own this, I just wanted to share it with everyone for those who may be interested!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is neat! I think it might be tricky to make sure that the bags aren't too big. If they are, then the goo will just squeeze its' way out to the sides.
Have you tried this?


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> That is neat! I think it might be tricky to make sure that the bags aren't too big. If they are, then the goo will just squeeze its' way out to the sides.
> Have you tried this?


True, you could probably just make it an inch or two larger than a half-pad so that you know it will be exactly where the saddle panels sit. 
I have not tried this, I just found it tonight, but I may make one. I dont have a horse, so theres no real need, but I may make one for my trainer to use and ask her if I can test it. 

Considering it probably totals at $20 or so to make this, compared to the $200 to buy a Port Lewis Impression Pad, I think it's at least worth it to try it out 

The German version states that they still have their original homemade one after a year and its still working, though I'm sure the tap connecting them may need to be redone after a while, it isn't something I'm worried about.

You could probably add some food coloring too it as well (red if you want it too look more like the real pad) to make it more visible.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats neat may have to try in the future


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh heres a "Review" Though it is in German:
Testbericht
There are photos at the bottom that show the pad after use. Seems pretty good! Just like the Port Lewis! Heres German Translation:
Knetpad test:

My hobbies include, unfortunately ;-) - the "gathering" of saddles. Their fit one can estimate with Carol's pad much better than with a view of the often significant Schwitzbild after riding. Sometimes gives the Schwitzbild just simply plain wrong impression.

I've made up a pad and immediately found that are a blank canvas and a clear transparent tape from edge. Since I could not find a plastic bag in the size, I cut a piece out plan and sealed. The important thing is really not to do too much, but to abide by Carol's specifications.

Then I left and right and rear each a "string" turn bonded from tape, with which I can safely behind the pad from slipping, in which I string at the saddle tethering. You can also bind to the test ride the pad with the stripping on a pole and evaluate the result of good "against the light." The strings have been very helpful! With a saddle that has no rear mounting option, it pays to stick to the short duration of the test ride (20-30 minutes) the Knetpad taped directly to the saddle or the saddle blanket. In general, the saddle from the tape will not be damaged in doubt, stick to the pad just to the saddle blanket.

Before riding it I rolled flat with a rolling pin. This is best done when the pad is warm. You can do sit in the sun, or in summer the hot car. But beware: the pad should be evaluated after "against the light," it must also advance, will be tested immediately after the roll-out, if the kneading evenly before the ride is in the pad. Otherwise you see bruises, which caused even before the ride.

The tested saddles:

A treeless in the extra-light version without flaps with fenders, a brand-VSD (according to Sattler used with a thicker saddle pad fit, not 100%, but must be padded according to Sattler not necessarily new), a brand dressage saddle was the same padded saddle fits the horse and a no-name dressage saddle, according to the usual criteria (see, feel, Schwitzbild) seemed to fit not bad

There were tried the following ceilings:

A treeless Blanket (black), down with fake fur, foam rubber top, with case for deposits, but not fitted with inserts.

A treeless lambskin blanket, in the seating area below lambskin with composite foam inserts

A normal saddle cloth with fur

My conclusion:

is the much feared pressure from the stirrup suspension of the treeless saddle I do not confirm, although I test rides in some cases very long at a gallop in the temples stood. My mare has a slightly protruding spine, which was kept free from the first blanket good - unfortunately, the ceiling in the test along with the saddle on the smooth Knetpad slip (as was the pad no stripping) but it was recognized but still want them for a pressure-free channel provides.

Of lambskin blankets was already reported to slip on round horses. With my mare I take it gladly, because she also opposes a possible breakage at the cantle.

I am very glad to see that my tree saddle distributes the pressure well! Now I am sure. In particular, the comparison with the no-name saddle without adjustment by a saddler for me was very revealing:

My saddle was right at all times in the padded by him 100% fit, the VSD is acceptable with a thick blanket.

The no-name I looked for the "usual" criteria for potentially match was not the test. Can be deceiving!

The adjusted tree saddle, like the treeless saddle, a very uniform printed image given. When unadjusted tree saddle unique pressure points at the rear costumes were seen, which for me would not be acceptable.

It was also clear to me that everybody has their own test ride, and so must make the right ceiling / Saddle set for himself and his horse must find. The Schwitzbild are only very limited information about the fit of a saddle. to conclude from a horse on the other I find particularly problematic regards freedom of the spine.

As with all tips and tricks from the Internet, I would like to point out here that will act with appropriate caution, since the smooth pad the saddle on the horse makes slippery. The test should not be in the area, but for safety's sake carried out at the riding school. We can accept no liability for any personal injuries or material damage caused by the test.

If you have started the test series for the first time, makes it unlikely fun! And with each changing combinations result in different prints.

Thank you for this great idea, Carol! : =)

Excuse the rough translation  It was google chromes.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Some people over on a Treeless Saddle group I belong to make their own PLIP pad and have had great luck with them. 

Here are instructions from one member.



> Do-it-yourself Impression Pad
> 
> Use a see-thru shower curtian cut 2 pieces roughly the same shape as the
> saddle pad. Sew it into 6 or eight evenly divide pockets leaving and opening on
> ...


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Some people over on a Treeless Saddle group I belong to make their own PLIP pad and have had great luck with them.
> 
> Here are instructions from one member.


The only issue I have with that one is the pocket part of it. Having pockets wouldn't let you see where the pressure is because there is no where for the contents to move around.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

You don't fill the pockets to capacity. The dough will still move around within the pocket and show you thin spots of excess pressure. The less pockets, the more "spread" you have.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I suppose, it just seems like the part where the pressure is would just go to the edges of each pocket giving you less of an accurate reading. It just doesn't make as much sense to me. But nonetheless it could be worth a try as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

